# 200 Amp Upgrade (w/ SEU)



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't sweat it, I fixed the crooked section at the top.










The infamous "5th jaw" required by Public Service Electric & Gas.










Old Westinghouse 100 MB, not your typical residential service panel. The deceased husband I am told was an engineer.










Ughck! Water damage to the buss and grounding bars. 










Square D QO 200 amp MB 40 circuit panel


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Finished product.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks good, what happened to the gray painted plywood? I thought that looked pretty sharp.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I had some leftover black paint on the truck I wanted to use up.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Good reason.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job with the service.. good to see you are finding work :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm finding work but not getting the prices I want. What I mean is, I am making "that number" I need but working a lot more hours to get it. I chalk it up to just starting out and being hungry.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're not painting your backboards ahead of time? 

Curious what you attached it to the foundation with?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You're not painting your backboards ahead of time?
> 
> Curious what you attached it to the foundation with?


I painted it yesterday it does look shiny though doesn't it? Not sure what the deal was with that. For this service, I just went right over the existing board that was there, strong like a bull.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Id like to see a better picture of your temp power setup.

Good looking job BTW.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Methinks you used black railing paint. It's normally gloss or semi-gloss. I like to use flat or eggshell sheen. 

My cut plan for a full sheet of plywood normally is (3) 24"x48" pieces, (1)24"x30" piece, and (1)24"x18" piece. I just strategically buy the cheap mis-mixed paint as I run across it. Mix a few gallons in a new 5 gallon pail and it normally ends up grey. You'll have paint for the next 5 years or so. My last batch ended up brown, so I've been putting up brown boards for a while.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't have a shop yet. 

Typically, I go to the Depot and buy it and paint it the day before. 

When I get a shop believe me, I'm gonna have reels and reels of wire and buy stuff in bulk, especially romex when it's cheap.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Id like to see a better picture of your temp power setup.
> 
> Good looking job BTW.
> 
> ~Matt












12/3 SJO cord, meter, (2) 20 amp circuit breakers (lugs are jumpered so only 120 volts to ground is available, (2) quads.

The breakers or outlets really should be GFCI protected.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I don't have a shop yet.
> 
> Typically, I go to the Depot and buy it and paint it the day before.
> 
> When I get a shop believe me, I'm gonna have reels and reels of wire and buy stuff in bulk, especially romex when it's cheap.


unless you are doing lots of resi new construction, it's not worth it...for service work, your price can easily flucuate to cover any cost increases...so why tie up capital?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

oldman said:


> unless you are doing lots of resi new construction, it's not worth it...for service work, your price can easily flucuate to cover any cost increases...so why tie up capital?


Because I worked for a company (mostly service) that did that and the owner was quite wealthy. Buy low, sell high. We did mostly service and tons and tons of A/C split systems.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

does the meter actually spin with 120v through it? I thought they do not.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've observed the largest EC in my part of the state at Lowe's from time to time loading up pallets and pallets of THHN and MC cable on their stake body. Must be a reason. My total material order will always be cheaper at the supply house than Lowe's or Home Depot. If I wanted to run two places, I could probably save a few dollars, but I just don't have it in me. At least the supply house won't give me broken THHN reels or a pallet of romex that's been speared in the middle with a forklift.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Because I worked for a company (mostly service) that did that and the owner was quite wealthy. Buy low, sell high. We did mostly service and tons and tons of A/C split systems.



ok....lets say you bought 10,000 feet of 14/2 romex at $20/250 ft....or $80/1000...you tie up $800,000?

if you use the romex fast enough, the price won't go up before you use it...if you don't use it fast enough, that's a lot of money to be sitting on the shelves...

if you do new construction, on fixed price contracts....go for it...if you are doing small service jobs, why bother?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In my case, I stock up simply so that I don't have to deal with fetching material nearly so often. Lets me concentrate on other things. I'm not buying 800 grand worth of romex, but I might get a few pallets at a go if it's a good deal. I usually don't stock more than I used last year, in total. For instance, if I'm running low on 2-1/8" deep handy boxes, I might buy 6 or 8 cases. I know I'll use them in a year. QuickBooks is pretty slick, in that I can look that sort of stuff up pretty quickly. I actually don't care that I have that money tied up, because having the inventory all situated is a stress reliever for me. You can't really put a price on that. In some situations, I'm forced to stock things. When I use a sufficient amount of a certain special order item, I feel compelled to stock it. Matter of fact, if I want to continue using it, I almost must stock it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't see being a one-man shop and sinking thousands into just wire. Have enough on hand to handle service calls, the rewires/updates/additions you know are coming. But beyond that, it's not worth spending the money. I doubt I have more than 500' of NM between my garage and van right now.

ANYTHING you buy and don't use right away costs money. Not only to buy, but to have a place to store it.

If you sign a contract to wire a new house, use the deposit to purchase the copper & steel for the job. Then if the price goes up, you're covered.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tsk, tsk... not a single AFCI in that panel:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Tsk, tsk... not a single AFCI in that panel:whistling2:


What jurisdiction requires that for a service upgrade? That's... well... just _mean_.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> What jurisdiction requires that for a service upgrade? That's... well... just _mean_.


Three that I work in.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> In my case, I stock up simply so that I don't have to deal with fetching material nearly so often. Lets me concentrate on other things. I'm not buying 800 grand worth of romex, but I might get a few pallets at a go if it's a good deal. I usually don't stock more than I used last year, in total. For instance, if I'm running low on 2-1/8" deep handy boxes, I might buy 6 or 8 cases. I know I'll use them in a year. QuickBooks is pretty slick, in that I can look that sort of stuff up pretty quickly. I actually don't care that I have that money tied up, because having the inventory all situated is a stress reliever for me. You can't really put a price on that. In some situations, I'm forced to stock things. When I use a sufficient amount of a certain special order item, I feel compelled to stock it. Matter of fact, if I want to continue using it, I almost must stock it.


for us, it never served a purpose...1) when we did a lot of resi service, the guys didn't come into the shop everyday (they took the vans home)...and they would typically pass 3 supply houses on their way back to the shop to get material from stock....2) now that we do almost exclusively commercial service and new work, I only stock items that are not common but that we use often...i.e 50A twist locks, assorted motor starters, etc...

service work is priced at the time based on the material prices at that moment, whether flat rate or T&M....contract work is bought on PO's and delivered directly to the jobsites as needed...

personal preference...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Three that I work in.


Yikes. How's that working out for your existing MWBC's? You just combine them and check the total load?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yikes. How's that working out for your existing MWBC's? You just combine them and check the total load?


Yep. Otherwise, one of them gets a new HR. But so far, I haven't had much trouble. MWBCs apparently weren't fashionable back in the day.
I have yet to hear what the new State Electrical Board is going to require.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yep. Otherwise, one of them gets a new HR. But so far, I haven't had much trouble. MWBCs apparently weren't fashionable back in the day.
> I have yet to hear what the new State Electrical Board is going to require.


 
YIKES.. they sure have some strange customs there in Iowa. :blink:

Why can't they be like the rest of the states and "grandfather" existing circuits to the code when they were installed :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> YIKES.. they sure have some strange customs there in Iowa. :blink:
> 
> Why can't they be like the rest of the states and "grandfather" existing circuits to the code when they were installed :thumbsup:


In Dekalb County Georgia, a service upgrade requires that all circuits that are required to be GFCI protected in the current code, be so. Thus, if your old house only has one kitchen circuit, and the bathroom receptacle is fed from the bedroom on the other side, then your service upgrade means adding at least a couple of new circuits and installing GFCI receptacles.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> ........and the bathroom receptacle is fed from the bedroom on the other side, then your service upgrade means adding at least a couple of new circuits .........


Once bath circuit is all that is required.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Once bath circuit is all that is required.


Yes, and two kitchen counter circuits. That was what I was saying. If you have one kitchen circuit and a bath fed from another circuit, you will be required to add at least two, one for the bath, one for the kitchen.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Once bath circuit is all that is required.





InPhase277 said:


> In Dekalb County Georgia, a service upgrade requires that all circuits that are required to be GFCI protected in the current code, be so. *Thus, if your old house only has one kitchen circuit, and the bathroom receptacle is fed from the bedroom on the other side, then your service upgrade means adding at least a couple of new circuits and installing GFCI receptacles*.


just like the code, you have to read the entire sentence...


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> In Dekalb County Georgia, a service upgrade requires that all circuits that are required to be GFCI protected in the current code, be so. Thus, if your old house only has one kitchen circuit, and the bathroom receptacle is fed from the bedroom on the other side, then your service upgrade means adding at least a couple of new circuits and installing GFCI receptacles.


Same here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldman said:


> just like the code, you have to read the entire sentence...


I get the second SABC. But why do you need another bath circuit?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> In Dekalb County Georgia, a service upgrade requires that all circuits that are required to be GFCI protected in the current code, be so. Thus, if your old house only has one kitchen circuit, and the bathroom receptacle is fed from the bedroom on the other side, then your service upgrade means adding at least a couple of new circuits and installing GFCI receptacles.


That is just plain wrong 

Sounds like Dekalb County is just trying to drum up business for the local EC.

I bet somewhere in the food chain someone got "stroked" to pass a law like that :no:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I get the second SABC. But why do you need another bath circuit?


not another one...one period...but it's not there, so he has to now add it...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> ok....lets say you bought 10,000 feet of 14/2 romex at $20/250 ft....or $80/1000...you tie up $800,000?



Fuzzy math oldman. According to my calculations, at $20/250' 10,000' of romex would cost $800, not $800,000. I don't know, maybe my math skills are way off. You tell me.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Fuzzy math oldman. According to my calculations, at $20/250' 10,000' of romex would cost $800, not $800,000. I don't know, maybe my math skills are way off. You tell me.


ah, you are probably right...i need a calculator to figure out what time it is in the am...


but, if you had to pay $80/ft, ida been right:laughing:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Finished product.


Looks good man:thumbsup: You took chicken sh*t and made chicken soup.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

i usually stick with supply houses, but I have heard of people going to the contractors bid desk at HD, and dealing some REAL low prices on pallets of wire.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ralph said:


> i usually stick with supply houses, but I have heard of people going to the contractors bid desk at HD, and dealing some REAL low prices on pallets of wire.


 
HD sends out fliers about pallets of wire.. sometimes it is ALOT cheaper than supply house.

MODERN wire never goes bad and if you have the room and the work, get a quote :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

How old is that house? Here, that NM on the bottom (not drilled) is illegal if smaller than 6/2, 8/3. You can't grandfather something that was NEVER legal, so i'm wondering when the house was built?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> unless you are doing lots of resi new construction, it's not worth it...for service work, your price can easily flucuate to cover any cost increases...so why tie up capital?


I actually heard a good way to save money is to put a bucket near the timeclock so your employees can dump their pockets of surplus wirenuts and screws at the end of the day. Also, you can calculate your van's MPG vs GVW ratio and determine the optimum amount of fuel to carry on board to save weight and thereby save fuel.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How old is that house? Here, that NM on the bottom (not drilled) is illegal if smaller than 6/2, 8/3. You can't grandfather something that was NEVER legal, so i'm wondering when the house was built?


The house goes back to at least 1964. That's how long the lady's been living there anyway. 

As for the 334.15 violation, what would you do, rewire the entire basement? 

Here in New Jersey, this particular job falls under the rehabilitation sub code so no worries about existing branch circuits or AFCI's.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Oldman, there's a lot to be said about tying up capitol. Right now since I am just starting out I am slowly figuring this all out and learning from my own experiences. Figuring out the cash flow has been an obstacle but I'm getting there. But I appreciate all the advise.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The house goes back to at least 1964. That's how long the lady's been living there anyway.
> 
> As for the 334.15 violation, what would you do, rewire the entire basement?
> 
> Here in New Jersey, this particular job falls under the rehabilitation sub code so no worries about existing branch circuits or AFCI's.


 No, I would have done the same thing you did,, I was just wondering if it was EVER legal. The rehabilitation sub code grandfathers something that USED to be legal, and I was wondering if this ever was? Not sure when that article started.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Finished product.


 
I know you're just starting out, but carrying around an old kitchen chair instead of a ladder is a bit cheap, don't you think?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> I know you're just starting out, but carrying around an old kitchen chair instead of a ladder is a bit cheap, don't you think?


That's all that was in my budget for starting out. My Jets season ticket money was due and it was the chair or the Orange Home Depot bucket. I chose the chair. At least you know I have my priorities straight. LETS GO JETS!!!!


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

It does look way better, that's for sure! 
If you are wondering about what to "have in stock" for work, you will realize it after a while. I was pretty much starting out about 2 years ago, and was driving all over the place to get stuff. But, now I have a pretty good idea about what I need to keep on my truck. It may take a while, but that's the learning curve. It all depends on what kind of work you do anyway, and only you know that for sure.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

heel600 said:


> I know you're just starting out, but carrying around an old kitchen chair instead of a ladder is a bit cheap, don't you think?


what's with painting the backboard black? I just use 2X4's!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> what's with painting the backboard black? I just use 2X4's!!!


Because it looks nice.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Because it looks nice.


why even waste your time!!!:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> why even waste your time!!!:whistling2:


Are you an electrical contractor or an hourly worker? If I had to guess I'd say you're an hourly worker.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> why even waste your time!!!:whistling2:


Asking a question like that is what separates the men from the boys :no:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Are you an electrical contractor or an hourly worker? If I had to guess I'd say you're an hourly worker.


i really dont see the point, IMO it just looks tacky the way its painted! it has nothing to do with hourly rate, actually we are paid by the hour!!!


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Poco requires black backboard in mag's area.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

oldman said:


> Poco requires black backboard in mag's area.


ok! thank you for answering that! now it makes $ and cents!!!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know if it's a power company thing but it does set apart the professionals from the not so professionals. Doing more than what's expected usually helps out with the checking account as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If I was going to take the time to paint a backer board, it shore woodn't be black. #56 grey is good 'nuff.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I use AC plywood and grey floor paint. :thumbsup:
Why floor paint? Because I had a couple of gallons left over and it takes forever to use it up. :whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Three that I work in.


 you guys almost say it like its a badge of honor or something......."Oh well we have to have it soooo......we're the best EC's in the world" ...............LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> you guys almost say it like its a badge of honor or something......."Oh well we have to have it soooo......we're the best EC's in the world" ...............LOL


No, it was just a matter-of-fact response to Marcs' question.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Should I have used 2x4's for all this too? 










Here's one in Dodger blue... the guy actually did like the Dodgers.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

By the way the furnace was not my doing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Should I have used 2x4's for all this too?...............


No. 1x2s would suffice. :laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats wrong with the furnace anyways?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> i really dont see the point, IMO it just looks tacky the way its painted! it has nothing to do with hourly rate, actually we are paid by the hour!!!



Yes, you did miss my point completely. Part of painting the backboard is all about perceived value to the customer. They see a shiny new panel attached to a shiny new backboard. As someone is fond of saying "It's more about the sizzle than the steak" (or something to that effect.)


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes, you did miss my point completely. Part of painting the backboard is all about perceived value to the customer. They see a shiny new panel attached to a shiny new backboard. As someone is fond of saying "It's more about the sizzle than the steak" (or something to that effect.)


I'm sorry it just looks very tacky! Cosmo Kramer said, '' you dont sell the steak, you sell the sizzle''


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> I'm sorry it just looks very tacky! Cosmo Kramer said, '' you dont sell the steak, you sell the sizzle''


Right, exactly. 

As for it being tacky, that's purely a matter of opinion, one that I doubt is shared by many besides yourself.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> whats wrong with the furnace anyways?


Some might say that romex is subject to physical damage, especially the lower portion going down for a condensate pump receptacle.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

your right its my opinion! :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> your right its my opinion! :jester:


It's "you're", not "your". :jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's "you're", not "your". :jester:


Good to see the Spelling Cadet is back pounding the forum


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

YOU'RE 
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE
YOU'RE 
YOU'RE
YOU'RE


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to see the Spelling Cadet is back pounding the forum



Yeah, it's good to be King.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> YOU'RE
> YOU'RE
> YOU'RE
> YOU'RE
> ...


Excellent. I think you got it now. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

THE ENGLISH TEACHER NATZI:jester:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Nazi


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, it's good to be King.


YEP.. your King of the Castle.... Seinfeld :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Actually, it's Nazi.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> THE ENGLISH TEACHER NATZI:jester:


You spelled "Nazi" wrong. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to see the Spelling Cadet is back pounding the forum


Yeah, not so much.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
:thumbsup:NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI
NAZI


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah, not so much.


I'm sorry that I spoiled your day. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I'm sorry it just looks very tacky!


I don't get it. Are you saying painting the backboard is tacky? Or that the shiny black is tacky?

Either way, I agree that I think you are about the only one that feels this way. 
I only recently started painting boards, and I think it definitely adds some class to the installation. Something I don't see very many other guys around here doing. I paint them myself off hours so it literally cost me next to nothing. Even if it did I would still do it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'm sorry that I spoiled your day. :laughing:


Don't give yourself that much credit. I don't hold you in that high of a regard.
No, it is the constant posting like that have become f-ing annoying. 
If I had my way I'd delete every one of them, but I am not like that.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I've never seen a backboard painted. But I don't have a problem with it. I personally am just fine with regular rough finished plywood. I think it looks just as clean as long as it's a fresh piece.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't give yourself that much credit. I don't hold you in that high of a regard.
> No, it is the constant posting like that have become f-ing annoying.
> If I had my way I'd delete every one of them, but I am not like that.


Oh well. Now ask me if I care what you think about me. 

Do you feel better now that you got that off your chest?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't get it. Are you saying painting the backboard is tacky? Or that the shiny black is tacky?
> 
> Either way, I agree that I think you are about the only one that feels this way.
> I only recently started painting boards, and I think it definitely adds some class to the installation. Something I don't see very many other guys around here doing. I paint them myself off hours so it literally cost me next to nothing. Even if it did I would still do it.


If I have time I paint them the day before. 

If not, it's the first thing I do when I arrive at the job. 

Cooper sells them too.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> No, it is the constant posting like that have become f-ing annoying.


I think *THAT* message has been heard loud and clear, more than once :thumbsup:

Some simple people are easily amused


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Some simple people are easily amused


You need to get over it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You need to get over it.


There is nothing to get over.. some things just speak for themselves :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> There is nothing to get over.. some things just speak for themselves :laughing:



So why do you keep bringing it up? Is there nothing else better going on in your life that you need to get wound up about somebody correcting spelling on an internet forum? :001_huh:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have four boards painted, cut and ready to go in my garage right now. I basically use the same siemens panel for all my 200 amp upgrades. And I am a fan of Flat black paint but as of late I too have been using up my left over Battleship grey. The dumpsters have not been to good as of late so Ive been buying some really nice,clean boards from HD that are just the perfect size. 10 or 12 bucks if I recall.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So why do you keep bringing it up? Is there nothing else better going on in your life that you need to get wound up about somebody correcting spelling on an internet forum? :001_huh:


Don't give yourself that much credit, who is "wound up" :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Don't give yourself that much credit, who is "wound up" :laughing:


You apparently, because you keep bringing it up.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't give yourself that much credit. I don't hold you in that high of a regard.
> No, it is the constant posting like that have become f-ing annoying.
> If I had my way I'd delete every one of them, but I am not like that.


Hey, if you want to delete my posts, knock your socks off. You have the "mod power" to do that. I don't really care. It's your call. 

But, at least be consistent and delete every silly posting that's ever made here so it's not obvious you have some vendetta against me because you don't hold me in that high a regard.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You apparently, because you keep bringing it up.


Lets see... I bring it up when you feel the need to correct someones spelling :blink:

Quit being a Spelling Cadet and I have nothing to say :thumbsup:

I think others here share my thoughts on this subject


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Quit being a Spelling Cadet and I have nothing to say :thumbsup:


How about you quit taking it so seriously? :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How about you quit taking it so seriously? :thumbsup:


I really am trying to not hurt your feelings.. again


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I really am trying to not hurt your feelings.. again


Right...if you say so. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Come on guys can we all just get along....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :thumbsup:


All kidding aside, are you drunk right now?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> All kidding aside, are you drunk right now?


Nope.. not a drop :no: 

What about you??


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I think others here share my thoughts on this subject


I don't. I see no harm or annoyance in pointing out someone else's flaws or mistakes. In fact I enjoy it. And if someone corrects me then I have no problem there either.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What about you??


I've had a few.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nope.. not a drop :no:
> 
> What about you??


Nope, not a drop. Just wondering since it is Saturday night and all and this is when everyone is usually PWI. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nobody asked me.......Im a little shi t faced right now......Sam Adams and Jim beam....well not yet.. wifie went to bed an hour ago.....Hey was there another thread where people were rolling one up......where is that BC Girl when you need her...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I don't. I see no harm or annoyance in pointing out someone else's flaws or mistakes. In fact I enjoy it. And if someone corrects me then I have no problem there either.


 
Good.. that is what floats your boat.. so that makes (2) who enjoy telling other people about spelling errors


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Nobody asked me.......Im a little shi t faced right now......Sam Adams and Jim beam....well not yet.. wifie went to bed an hour ago.....Hey was there another thread where people were rolling one up......where is that BC Girl when you need her...


:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Courvoisier and Budweiser for me right now. Not mixed though. That would be nasty.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

not to break up a good argument but I was just curious.........Is the whole free t shirt at 900 post thing fake.....? cause im still waiting for mine.....:whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Nope. I got mine and wear it quite a bit. Although it's a tad too small.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> not to break up a good argument


No, go right ahead...this thread careened off a cliff a long time ago. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> No, go right ahead...this thread careened off a cliff a long time ago. :thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Nope. I got mine and wear it quite a bit. Although it's a tad too small.


 Who do i send my address to..? Marc..?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Come on guys can we all just get along....


I get along with everyone just fine. But apparently Speedy doesn't like me very much so my life is ruined.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Who do i send my address to..? Marc..?


No Nathan.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I get along with everyone just fine. But apparently Speedy doesn't like me very much so my life is ruined.


 I didnt like you at first ...but now I do....I think you kind of handsome too....In a strictly plutonic, man crush way ,of course. you know im just saying...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it was for a thousand posts, cause I was at 900


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I like him also. Even though he's ultra Conservative.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I didnt like you at first ...but now I do....I think you kind of handsome too....In a strictly plutonic, man crush way ,of course. you know im just saying...


Awww...how sweet. In a strictly platonic way of course. 

As for people liking me or not, honestly I think people take forums way too seriously sometimes (even myself.) I come here to get laughs, not talk about electrical stuff. I talk and think about electrical stuff enough as it is. :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I think it was for a thousand posts, cause I was at 900


 So you didnt get one either..SOmeone is slacking behind the wheel.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Yeah, I like him also. Even though he's ultra Conservative.



Well, thanks. Even ultra conservatives and ultra liberals can get along when there's common ground in hacking electrical systems. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Awww...how sweet. In a strictly platonic way of course.
> 
> As for people liking me or not, honestly I think people take forums way too seriously sometimes (even myself.) I come here to get laughs, not talk about electrical stuff. I talk and think about electrical stuff enough as it is. :laughing:


 Yea same here. I really like this site because if you do have an electrical question there are plenty of good folks to chime in and its not as strict as some other ones...plus it provides some good laughs.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Well, thanks. Even ultra conservatives and ultra liberals


As long as you're not referring to me, cause I'm Independent. I'm not liberal or conservative. Or maybe this sums it up better. I'm not left-wing or right-wing, I'm the middle finger. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> As long as you're not referring to me, cause I'm Independent. I'm not liberal or conservative. Or maybe this sums it up better. I'm not left-wing or right-wing, I'm the middle finger. :thumbup:



Ah right...got it. 

Welcome to the fourm.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I come here to get laughs, not talk about electrical stuff. I talk and think about electrical stuff enough as it is. :laughing:



I'm the same. I don't usually care to talk about electrical stuff, unless it's out of the ordinary stuff, like something off the wall hackish or something like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I'm the middle finger. :thumbup:


Good way of thinking, both sides suck at one time or another

Better to choose the best of both worlds :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Better to choose the best of both worlds :thumbsup:


Damnit man, now you got that theme song from Miley Cyrus's sitcom on Disney channel stuck in my head.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Never watched Disney Channel or Miley, so I can't relate


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Never watched Disney Channel or Miley, so I can't relate


Sure you don't. :whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Never watched Disney Channel or Miley, so I can't relate



Ahh, you don't have any young daughters then.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Ahh, you don't have any young daughters then.


 
nope.. still in the planning stage


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> nope.. still in the planning stage


Is that what thay call "Can't get a date" these days? :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Never watched Disney Channel or Miley, so I can't relate



Here's the song I'm talking about:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsL2kuxyCdE


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Is that what thay call "Can't get a date" these days? :laughing:


 
Nope.. it's called lasting effects of wife #1 :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nope.. it's called lasting effects of wife #1 :thumbup:


She......castrated you?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Here's the song I'm talking about:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsL2kuxyCdE


 
Now I see what your talking about :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> She......castrated you?


 women do those kinds of things?


----------

